# Rash on ear flap



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

While I was combing Paris this morning, I noticed that one of her ears has a red rash on the inside. There is no odor nor are there any raised whelps. I called the vet's office and he is on vacation this week. There is a substitute vet there but I am really comfortable with our regular vet and he knows Paris well. Does anyone know if this is something fairly common (never happened before to us) or should I be concerned? Ok, I am concerned but should I go ahead and take her in. Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I would say if you are concerned take her in. Perhaps she has been itching her ear or maybe has an allergy to something. Maybe you could clean her ear and put some soothing agent for ears on and see if the redness goes away









I sure hope it settles and is nothing to be overly concerned about


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> I would say if you are concerned take her in. Perhaps she has been itching her ear or maybe has an allergy to something. Maybe you could clean her ear and put some soothing agent for ears on and see if the redness goes away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestions. She doesn't seem to be scratching her ear. That's why I don't know if I'm overreacting or not. Plus, with her allergies she does get little pimple-like places on her belly every once-in-a-while which are allergy related. I was told that skin problems are secondary to allergies. Just don't know if this is the same thing or not.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well i know of a vet not too far from u







hard for me to give n einput w/o seeing it...could post a pic


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> well i know of a vet not too far from u
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will try at lunch...thanks!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Ok, so now I feel like a really big bonehead!







Went home at lunch and the rash was completely gone.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

awww well then no worries for now haha..ive been looking out for ur post


----------

